# Hard rubber tires for junior tricycle needed



## crabkeef (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m looking for rubber tires for 7.25 inch inner diameter rims, 1.5 inches rim width.

for a chain drive junior rocket tricycle..

any help or advice????

restoration project, but doesn’t have to be original…

k


----------



## Gordon (Sep 21, 2021)

I will look today. You also posted on my "pile of parts" listing. Hoping I can help a fellow Minnesotan.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 21, 2021)

How many are you looking for?


----------



## crabkeef (Sep 21, 2021)

100bikes said:


> How many are you looking for?



2 , and the big front wheel- which I totally forgot to add…


----------



## Gordon (Sep 21, 2021)

This is the best I can do. They measure 7 1/4 inches inside but are only 1 inch wide. Both new, just opened one for the photos.


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 21, 2021)

Dimensions on the front wheel?
I have a number of NOS, 20x1.75 and a few other larger sizes.
Will check on the smaller sizes I have.
rusty

BTW, I am in Eden Prairie


----------



## crabkeef (Sep 23, 2021)

100bikes said:


> Dimensions on the front wheel?
> I have a number of NOS, 20x1.75 and a few other larger sizes.
> Will check on the smaller sizes I have.
> rusty
> ...



I’m in Ham Lake!  Those won’t work, too narrow, but I found some that would….

meanwhikw I’m looking now for the front, the inner rim diameter there is abou 11 inches and the width would be 1.5 inches this time…


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 23, 2021)

This is the size chart for semi pneumatic tires, at least most common sizes.I will send a chart with internal dimensions.
the two dimensions would be edge of rim diameter and the bottom of the trough , basically the heads of the spokes. The marking on the tires make  little sense to rim measurement. I have two different 12” x 1.75. One measures 9” to the edge of the rim diameter, the other 10”.


----------



## crabkeef (Sep 23, 2021)

From what I can glean, the tire I need is usually referred to as a 14inch tire.
Do you have this stuff around??

I have a few other projects ( another trike, 2 pedal cars, and a tractor) that are going to need tires too!


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 24, 2021)

MeasuredDiameterBrandLabel SizeSizeInsideRim EdgeQTYRBS Price1​No Label7x1.54​4 3/4​1​$16.00​2​No Label9.5x18​8 1/2​1​$20.00​3​No Label11.5x1.758 1/4​9​2​$20.00​4​8x1.754 1/4​5​4​$20.00​5​10x17 1/4​7 3/4​1​$20.00​6​10x1.257 1/2​8​4​$20.00​6​Top Flight10x1.57​7 3/4​3​$20.00​7​Clipper10x1.56 7/8​7 3/4​1​$20.00​8​12x1.259 1/4​10​1​$25.00​9​12x1.758​9​9​$25.00​10​Top Flight13x1.759​10​2​$30.00​11​14x1.7510​11​8​$30.00​12​Swan16x1.2512 3/4​13 1/2​1​$35.00​13​Swan16x1.512 1/2​13 1/4​1​$35.00​15​Top Flight16x1.7512 3/4​13 1/4​2​$35.00​16​16x1.7512 3/8​13​1​$35.00​17​20x1.7515 3/4​16 3/4​10​$40.00​


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope you can read the table.

Prices are each tire and do not include shipping.
I will calculate actual shipping to your location.

I also have a few mounted tires/rims and can get that info to you as well.
rusty


----------



## crabkeef (Sep 27, 2021)

crabkeef said:


> From what I can glean, the tire I need is usually referred to as a 14inch tire.
> Do you have this stuff around??
> 
> I have a few other projects ( another trike, 2 pedal cars, and a tractor) that are going to need tires too!



Fantastic. I think I see what I need!  But I want to make sure at home.  How do I order?


----------



## crabkeef (Sep 27, 2021)

100bikes said:


> I hope you can read the table.
> 
> Prices are each tire and do not include shipping.
> I will calculate actual shipping to your location.
> ...







This is the wheel I’m trying to tire…looks like a tad over 10 inside and a tad over 11 at the rim edges-  but I’m guessing that the rubber is meant to stretch ever so slightly.
So if that is so, I’ll need to order


----------



## crabkeef (Sep 27, 2021)

What appears to
Be number 11 (you have 8)…


----------



## FrankMCG (May 26, 2022)

crabkeef said:


> I’m looking for rubber tires for 7.25 inch inner diameter rims, 1.5 inches rim width.
> 
> for a chain drive junior rocket tricycle(this)..
> 
> ...



Hi and sorry for the reviving! Did you find it? How are you? Prices are so huge atm and there is no confident that they will fit


----------

